# Manual Grinder for French Press/Drip



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Having recently bought a Vario with the ceramic burrs I am looking for a Grinder just for French press and eventually to use with drip. I cannot be bothered adjusting the Vario each time I use French Press for work and then Espresso in the evening. I want to just use the Vario for Espresso and have another means to grind for the above.

At the moment anything electric is out, so I am looking at Manuals. Any suggestions?

The two that pop up are the Hario and Porlex. Are these suitable for Press and Drip? I do like the OE Lido but it is out my price range for now.

Anything else I should be looking at


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Hario suits me, you have to put effort into all of them so take your pick.

ian


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Either are fine, but be aware that you can use a finer grind (a little over a turn out from lock up) for French press than typical (two full turns out), if you adjust the steep time to suit and can keep the sediment to a minimum (e.g. use the Espro press, or filter the French press brew before the cup with an Aeropress for instance, or leave the last 1/2" or so in the cup).

The floating end of the shaft that carries the burr causes some concern regarding the amount of fines/unevenness of grind) at coarser settings on both the Porlex & Hario.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the Porlex mini. It is such a great design with a great choice of materials.

Unfortunately it doesn't quite cut it for a coarser grind, presumably due to the reasons suggested by MWJB. That is why I've ordered a Lido. The porlex is fine for drip and Aeropress, partly due to the finer grind usually required and also due to the paper filters removing a lot more of the fines.

I thought that was the whole point of the Vario, so you could switch between Brew and Espresso easily.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

That is the idea of the Vario I believe but to be honest it is a faff. I dialed in for Espresso got it bang on. Then with the same beans ground for french press. Went back to the same Espresso setting and it was miles out.... Again I had to dial it back in which is a faff and hassle I can be doing without.

I would rather have something else dedicated for French Press/Aero/Drip etc. I think for the money I will give one a shout. I am sure it will make an acceptable cup for work which will be its main use. I do not have the time to spend too much faffing around at work but refuse to drink Instant.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes. It will do the job, to be fair.


----------

